# Dell Latitude E6420 - SSD nachrüsten, Windows neu



## king-spirit (5. Mai 2019)

*Dell Latitude E6420 - SSD nachrüsten, Windows neu*

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte gerne einen dedizierten Office-Rechner bzw. Office Notebook haben. Meine Freundin hat noch ein altes Latitude E6420, welches Sie nicht mehr benutzt. Ich glaube es müsste Win7 installiert sein, aber in englischer Sprache. Ganz komisch. Ich möchte daher das Notebook komplett neu aufsetzen. Auch möchte ich gerne eine SSD einbauen (120GB ausreichend) aufgrund Geschwindigkeit. Das ganze sollte so günstig wie möglich sein, da auf dem Notebook wie gesagt nur browsen, online-banking oder Bilder anschauen gemacht werden.
Es ist das erste Mal, dass ich ein Notebook "nachrüste", daher habt ein wenig nachsehen wenn ich die ein oder andere komische Frage stelle. 


1. SSD Nachrüsten:
Welche SSD würde sich hier anbieten? Habe mit einer schnellen Google Suche die Crucial BX500 120GB als günstigste SSD gefunden? Welches Format muss die SSD denn haben oder ist das egal bei dem Notebook?
Wie baue ich die SSD dann ein? Habe leider wie gesagt, keinerlei Erfahrung damit 

2. Windows aktualisieren:
Ich benötige eine neue Windows Version, da meine Freundin den Serialcode der aktuellen nicht mehr hat. Zudem ist das aktuelle Windows 100% in englisch was mir alles seltsam vorkommt. Ich würde daher gerne neu aufspielen.
Jetzt hab ich hier im Forum gelesen, dass es mit Windows 10 oftmals zu Bootschwierigkeiten im E6420 kommt und man lieber Win7 installieren sollte? Welche billige Windows Version könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Oder besteht eventuell die Möglichkeit des kostenlosen Upgrades auf Windows 10? Wie funktioniert dann aber der SSD einbau bzw. Neuinstallation?


Benötige ich sonst noch was? Wie funktioniert das mit Treiber Updates nach der Win Installation? Einfach das Notebook ans Internet hängen und er macht alles selbst?

Würde mich über eure Hilfe sehr freuen,
danke euch und VG,


----------



## airXgamer (5. Mai 2019)

*AW: Dell Latitude E6420 - SSD nachrüsten, Windows neu*

SSD einbauen sollte ganz einfach sein: YouTube
Vorher würde ich mal mit z.b. Horland PC Scan den Windows 7 Key auslesen und notieren (=> du hast damit den Windows 7 Aktivierungskey herausgefunden)
und mit folgender Methode (falls das unter win7 schon geht, bei win8/10 geht es) einen eventuell im BIOS hinterlegten Key: Windows Product Key auslesen mit der Windows PowerShell | TECH FAQ
Beide Keys aufschreiben und sichern. Die können unterschiedlich sein.
Von einer Neuinstallation von Windows 7 rate ich ab. Microsoft stellt keine geupdateten Win7 ISOs zur Verfügung, was dazu führt, dass man bei einer Neuinstallation die Updates der letzten Jahre alle manuell einspielen muss. Aus Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, dass da einiges an Nerven bei drauf geht. Ich empfehle eine frische Windows 10 Installation mit dem Media Creation Tool Windows 10 herunterladen . Entweder Windows 10 findet bei der Installation den alten Key im BIOS oder du musst Windows 10 nachher manuell aktivieren, ob alte Win7 Keys aktuell noch gehen weiß ich leider nicht. Für Treiber gehst du einfach bei Dell auf die Supportwebsite und tippst den Service Tag des Notebooks ein (oder installierst den Dell System Scan). Auf was für Fehlerberichte mit diesem Gerät und Win10 bist du gestoßen? Eigentlich sollte das out-of-the-box laufen.

Noch was: Überlege dir mal, ob du dir für ein bischen Musik, Bilder, und Browser nicht einfach Linux installierst. Die Installation von z.b. Ubuntu oder vielen anderen Distributionen ist so einfach wie eine Windows 10 Installation und du bist den ganzen Lizenzkey Ärger von Windows los. Ich nutze auf meinem E7240 seit einem Jahr MX18 (kleine Linuxdistribution) und Windows 8 im Dualboot, wobei ich zu 95% unter Linux untwegs bin - es läuft gerade auch auf alter Hardware einfach deutlich schneller. Klar, ein wenig lernen und einlesen muss man sich schon an ein paar Ecken und man sollte keine Angst vor Kommandozeilen haben, aber ich bin damit sehr zu frieden.


----------



## max310kc (5. Mai 2019)

*AW: Dell Latitude E6420 - SSD nachrüsten, Windows neu*

Einfach mal auf die Support Seite schauen...
Handbuch S.29 klärt dich über den Festplattenwechsel auf. Treiber gibts dort ebenfalls. Sogar mit einem Automatiktool, das die passenden selber aussucht.

Zwecks Schlüssel: google mal nach " windows 7 key auslesen".

Zur SSD: 2,5" und SATA. Welche genau ist bei deinem Einsatzzweck ziemich egal.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (5. Mai 2019)

*AW: Dell Latitude E6420 - SSD nachrüsten, Windows neu*

Hab selber noch ein E6430 in Gebrauch. Das Ding ist für heutige Verhältnisse ein Klumpen, bietet aber immer noch ordentliche Leistung und ne gute Akku-Laufzeit. Eine SSD macht das Gerät nicht nur schneller, sondern auch leiser.
Zum Einbauen der SSD zunächst das DVD Laufwerk ausklinken (es gibt da seitlich so nen kleinen Hebel) und dann  am Boden des Laptops die Schrauben von der rechteckigen Abdeckung neben dem DVD Laufwerk lösen. Darunter befindet sich die Festplatte, die meist auch nochmal mit einer separaten Halterung angeschraubt ist. Diese Halterung auch nochmal lösen, Festplatte gegen 2.5" SATA SSD tauschen und fertig. Welche SSD du da wählst, ist für den Anwendungszweck ziemlich egal. Würde aber trotzdem eher in die 180 - 256 GB Klasse gehen, dann hast du mehr Reserve und so viel teurer sind die auch nicht mehr.
Meiner funzt übrigens problemlos mit Windows 10.


----------



## max310kc (6. Mai 2019)

*AW: Dell Latitude E6420 - SSD nachrüsten, Windows neu*

Da muss man doch gar nix am ODD machen (außer um komfortabler ziehen zu können)?

Aber wie gehabt: Handbuch (und wahrscheinlich youtube) zeigen den Umbau sehr detailliert.


----------

